# STOP: C0000221 unknown hard error \SystemRoot\System32\ntdll.dll



## ALIVe_

Hello there,
First of all good morning.
I'm here to discuss the "STOP: C0000221 unknown hard error \SystemRoot\System32\ntdll.dll" that persists after several attempts to format my desktop. Last time it was on, it was very slow and since it shutdown by itself, the computer never came back to life again. =P
Now after several attempts to format the computer (coz even before I think about formating it the windows wouldn't load, due an error loading one file.) this same message pops up attempt after attempt (after taking ages until it loads all the necessary files to skip the check up before I have the option to select the directories where I can chose to be formated.

Well... that's my problem, just occurred to me that i should post it here coz I have always got good advises from this forum and I hope I'll once again get another good one. Thank you

PS: Just opened the desktop to take a look, and it was a lot of dust everywehre, and I mean A LOT (the computer isn't mines, I want to help a friend)

Thank you,
ALiVe_


----------



## netrick

Here's a Microsoft article on that error that may be some help.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314474

Also, if you have more than one hard drive installed, I would disconnect all drives other than the one you want to format and install Windows on to see if that helps.

Canned air will help that dust problem, but you probably already knew that.

Good luck!


----------



## ALIVe_

Thanks Netrick,
Although I have read that article already its very nice to have someone willing to help.
I have also read before that it could be one of those cables that connects the HD to the motherboard (for some reason the name of the damn cable slipped my mind atm) could be damaged and that would cause the error, but it feels more like a hardware problem or any third party mechanism. I'll also try to install another HD to see if it is the current HD that is compromised.

As I said the computer had A LOT of dust, it was amazing. I tryed to blow a bit and it all came to my face, lots of coughing... lol

Thanks again, hoping for more help,
ALiVe_


----------



## netrick

Hi,
Is it the flat ribbon IDE cable that you use? If so, how many drives (hard drive or optical) do you have hooked to that cable?


----------



## ALIVe_

Hi again Netrick, sorry it took this long to reply...
... anyway, I have the flat cable connected to two devices, the cd/dvd reader and the main HD at the moment.


----------



## azwebs

Shouldn't be a problem there. If you try out another HDD, that might work. However, I've had several ntdll.dll errors myself, and the only thing I could do is to return the PC (one that I'd bought) back to the shop. It had a dodgy installation of Windows, and therefore the recovery disks I made were also dodgy. 

Which version of Windows is the PC currently running? Was it a clean install, or was it done by the manufacturer?


----------



## netrick

ALIVe_ said:


> Hi again Netrick, sorry it took this long to reply...
> ... anyway, I have the flat cable connected to two devices, the cd/dvd reader and the main HD at the moment.



Hi,
The reason I asked is because I've heard that *sometimes* other devices on the same cable as the hard drive can cause this problem. I know you need both drives working to re-install Windows from the CD though. However, if you have two IDE headers on the motherboard and another cable, you could give it a try to separate the drives. 
I also found this additional article you could read that may give more information on this problem.
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000961.htm
Other than this I'm not sure what else - sorry. I wish you luck.


----------



## ALIVe_

netrick said:


> Hi,
> The reason I asked is because I've heard that *sometimes* other devices on the same cable as the hard drive can cause this problem. I know you need both drives working to re-install Windows from the CD though. However, if you have two IDE headers on the motherboard and another cable, you could give it a try to separate the drives.
> I also found this additional article you could read that may give more information on this problem.
> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000961.htm
> Other than this I'm not sure what else - sorry. I wish you luck.




Great, thank you so much for taking the trouble of checking around possible solutions Netrick! Thank you indeed.
I'll check that article out and do as they say. That's why I like this forum, always so many helpful people here. Cya pal!



			
				azwebs said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be a problem there. If you try out another HDD, that might work. However, I've had several ntdll.dll errors myself, and the only thing I could do is to return the PC (one that I'd bought) back to the shop. It had a dodgy installation of Windows, and therefore the recovery disks I made were also dodgy.
> 
> Which version of Windows is the PC currently running? Was it a clean install, or was it done by the manufacturer?



Not even the owner of the computer is awared of the Windows' Version =P Sorry there.
But yeah, any action taken on that computer is dodgy, windows installation, windows initialization, even saving the setup config sometimes gives the error before it exits the F2 setup at  startup. I was already thinking about changing HD, now I'll certainly give it a try. Once on my laptop I had the same ntdl.dll problem, but it was easier to identify the problem since the actual Hard Drive was making so much noise. So I just changed it and there was my laptop working all fine again.


Thank you all for the help and the time you sent trying to find solutions for my problem. Thank you indeed

Gladly,
ALiVe_


----------

